# Full HD 32" TV Under 36K



## Moy (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi,

I want to buy a Full HD TV. Here are my requirements:

1. *Budget:* 36K Max, Specifically max 3K EMI for 12 months

2. *Display type and size:* Full HD & 32"

3. *Primary use of TV/Monitor?* 50% as a TV 50% as Monitor

4. *Ports Required:* HDMI [At least 2 of it], USB, Ethernet/Wi-Fi would be great

5. *Preferred choice of brand:* LG, Samsung, Sony or any other company with good after sell service. [As I live in a village great after sell service is a must.]

6. *Any TV/Monitor in consideration:* "LG 32LH604T" and "Sony KLV-32W562D)"

7. *Any other info that you want to share:* Suggestion of a good Sound Bar under Rs. 5K would be great.


----------



## Minion (Mar 1, 2017)

Get this for led tv
Philips 101.6 cm 40PFL5059/V7 Full HD LED Television: Amazon.in: Electronic

and this for speakers 
Amazon.in: Buy Logitech Z-623 2.1 THX-Certified Multimedia Speaker Online at Low Prices in India | Logitech Reviews &amp; Rating

This is killer combo, Tv is of 40" which is pretty decent size and has good picture processing engine and Logitech speakers i suggested will make your room sound like home theater.

I have not suggested a smart tv because i feel its a waste of money in India where Internet price is not yet cheap and also getting a bigger tv is always better.


----------



## Minion (Mar 12, 2017)

Moy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to buy a Full HD TV. Here are my requirements:
> 
> ...



Did you bought tv and speakers?


----------



## Moy (Mar 13, 2017)

Minion said:


> Did you bought tv and speakers?



Not yet


----------



## sandynator (Mar 20, 2017)

Moy said:


> Not yet


Try to check AOC 43 inch Ips television 
Normally they give 2 yrs in-house warranty but till 31st march 2017 you will get additional 2 yrs warranty but you will be required to take the tv to service centre.

AOC Indi

MRP is 32000 but you can get it for less.

I have the contact details of their Mumbai sales person & stockist. Any interested member can revert to me.

Please Note : I do not have any personal interest & just wanted to share it with members.

AOC is quite reputed name in monitor & has been OEMs to many brands. They have tie up with 20th century fox & sponsored movies like '' The Martian" ,  the wolverine , ice age 4 and Dawn of the  planet of apes.

The parent company TPV-technology also has bought Philips display division unit long back which is managed by their subsidiary TP Vision globally.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moy (Mar 28, 2017)

Sorry guys I had to postpone the TV buying plan for quite a some time. My first smartphone 3 years old Asus Zenfone 5 has stopped working, so I have ordered a new Phone: Xiaomi MI Max Prime.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 23, 2017)

*Full HD 32&quot; TV Under 36K*



Minion said:


> I have not suggested a smart tv because i feel its a waste of money in India where Internet price is not yet cheap and also getting a bigger tv is always better.


Although OP had cancelled their plan to purchase a TV. I just want to comment here that I was also of the same view that smart tv is a waste here. But I have recently purchased Sony Bravia 32" W62e and it has changed my perception. Its a smart tv with YouTube,  Netflix, Bigflix, and few others. I was searching through plans of different DTH services but was not giving time since I have a Siti Digital connection in my other room. During this I tried out playing youtube by some movies and it changed me and my wife's way of watching tv. We were surprised by the sheer number of Bollywood movies on it that we watched back to back. It felt to us that we don't need a cable connection. And I'm yet to subscribe to Netflix. 
I only have a 2Mpbs bsnl broadband.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moy (Apr 23, 2017)

theterminator said:


> Although OP had cancelled their plan to purchase a TV. I just want to comment here that I was also of the same view that smart tv is a waste here. But I have recently purchased Sony Bravia 32" W62e and it has changed my perception. Its a smart tv with YouTube,  Netflix, Bigflix, and few others. I was searching through plans of different DTH services but was giving time since I have a Siti Digital connection in my other room. During this I tried out playing youtube by some movies and it changed me and my wife's way of watching tv. We were surprised by the sheer number of Bollywood movies on it that we watched back to back. It felt to us that we don't need a cable connection. And I'm yet to subscribe to Netflix.
> I only have a 2Mpbs bsnl broadband.



May be I'll buy a smart TV in future. Like you, recently I tried to watch some movies in my desktop with amazon prime [using my friend's user id] and my god it was superb. I have 3.5 Mbps Meghbala internet connection and I was watching at Full HD, it was flawless. I also watch Youtube videos @ 1080P and some times I get local peering.


----------

